# HR 38 versus Trident Warrior 38



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi !

We (me, wife and baby daughter) are planning to do a bit of sailing from Europe to the Caribean and back again. Having looked at many, many boats and having read a lot on the subjects we are at a point were we can't decide between:
- the Hallberg Rassy 38 (for us this boat has proven itself over and over again, all calculations are perfect but room on board is suboptimal) 
- Trident Warrior 38 (for us an unknown boat which does OK on the AVS score etc, has plenty of room below)

It seems dfiicult to find information about the Warrior and plenty is available on the HR obviously.
Can anyone offer advise, information in order for us to make a well thought through decision?

Many thx!
Jeroen


----------



## Sulac (Oct 20, 2009)

*Trident warrior*

Hi sorry to trouble you but came across your thread on the Trident Warrior which you posted a few years back. Likewise we can't seem to find much info on the Trident Warrior ourselves (Similar position want to sail to Med - we are England based, with young Children) Did you ever find out anything about the Trident Warrior?

Cheers

Sulac  :laugher


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

That was his only post so he's probably off cruising in something. The Trident Warrior was designed by Bill Dixon and Angus Primrose and looks loke a solid boat, but I can't find out too much except for one Yachtworld listing.
Brian


----------



## ArendJan (Jan 22, 2011)

*Trident Warrior 38*

Hi,

We own a Warrior 38 and have sailed three seasons with her now, from the Scottish border to La Rochelle. She is spacious and comfortable to live on. We enjoy the cabin layout in which there is always free space to move around the ship with people seated. The separate settee over the water tank in the middel is a great suport when working in the galleyin a seaway. I moved the backside some 10 cm (4 inches for the non-metric) backward to get it a bit closer to the galley. There is a huge amount of storage space. Navigation in the port cabin is great.
The deck is wide and spacious, enough room to carry a dinghy upside down on the foredeck; We positioned the liferaft such that the dinghy fits neatly on top of it, helping to secure it. THe grannybars are a great safety feature at both sides of the mast when reefing. The sails are easy to handle. We replaced the yankee by a genoa and had to go to bigger winches, but it helps for better sailing. 
She is heavy and broad-beamed, so upwind sailing is not a strong point. As soon as you give a bit of sheet and steer a bit broader, she starts running nicely.
I replaced our fixed three blade propeller this winter, hope that will make for a bit better sailing.
Hope this helps.
Arend Jan


----------



## Sulac (Oct 20, 2009)

*Warrior info*

Thanks for that -we have yet to buy our boat but the advice on the Warrior was very helpful!:laugher    We are still looking for a three cabin excluding saloon boat - six berth- good safe seaboat and are gathering info at the mo ahead of a purchase !

Sulac


----------



## ramond.jenkinson (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi,
We are thinking of buying a Warrior 40,is there anything we need to look at specifically
Regards 
Ray


----------



## macozanne (Jun 22, 2015)

Warrior 38...... brilliant boat. Deceptively fast off the wind.' We have 7 kts on genoa alone on a reach. Safe and easily handled for a couple of older codgers. Exceptional accommodation. You have to get used to the handling characteristics of such a beamy boat, especially when coming into a pontoon. She pivots on her mid section quite easily, but no problem when you're used to it. Ours looks the business and she certainly does the business. If you can find one get one and live on board in peace and comfort.


----------

